# Does it Bother you when Guys sit with their Legs Crossed



## Darla (Apr 24, 2009)

*Poll: Does It Bother You When Guys Sit With Their Legs Crossed?*





Posted by: Catherine | Filed in: Guys, Polls

12:30PM, Thursday April 23rd 2009






Justin Timberlake was on “Jimmy Kimmel Live” last night to promote his new action reality TV show, ”The Phone.” However, I couldn’t focus on anything he was saying because I couldn’t help but notice his crossed legs. I’m not sure if it’s because Justin seems a little feminine, but the way he put his hand between his thighs really bothered me and made him much less attractive to me. Guys do have it a little bit rough when they go on talk shows. What are they supposed to do with their legs, keep them wide open? What do you think? Is it OK for men to sit with their legs crossed, or does it bother you?

Does It Bother You When Guys Sit With Their Legs Crossed?






Crossing your legs in a way that shows the bottom of your shoes is a grave affront to Muslims, who see the foot as unclean.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

No!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 24, 2009)

Honestly, yeah because it makes me wonder where are the tenders and friends



and if they are in pain


----------



## Geek (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Honestly, yeah because it makes me wonder where are the tenders and friends



and if they are in pain 


Yes, it does


----------



## Aprill (Apr 24, 2009)

I figured that, cause my husband tried it twice in 5 years and looked like he was gonna die!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 24, 2009)

My husband does it, but he has skinny chicken legs so no squishy squashy happening there.

Every time he does it I just ask him when is his boyfriend getting here?...he uncrosses them pretty quickly.

I guess i don't mind it, but it depends on what they are doing with their upper bodies, if the overall pose is too girly then it bugs me.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm more worried ab how bad it bothers them lol.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Tony-admin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, it does



Obviously your doing it all wrong!! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 24, 2009)

It doesn't bother me at all. As long as they're not hurting. lol!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 24, 2009)

It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 24, 2009)

it doesn't particularly bother me, mind you i've never actually seen my boyfriend do it so i don't know how weird it would look. it is something i would associate with being gay or camp, though god knows why. but that doesn't bother me either.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 24, 2009)

Years ago I worked in an office with about 10 male consultants. They were always well-dressed and had fabulous shoes.

I rather enjoyed seeing them sit cross legged as I get the chance to really check out their shoes.

Maybe socially, it's not that common for a man to sit cross legged. But in the world of business it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

Ahh Haaa!! So you have a male shoe thingy? Lol.

Your right.. The guys at the mine don't cross their legs but the one in the corp office do.. Very observant!!

I'm wearin a sweet pair of wingtips!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 24, 2009)

I love men's shoes! I wish I could wear them but I think that would be crossing a line...

But I do wear men's running shoes as I need the extra width that women's shoes can't offer.


----------



## Darla (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love men's shoes! I wish I could wear them but I think that would be crossing a line...But I do wear men's running shoes as I need the extra width that women's shoes can't offer.

well you're not crossing a line in my book. just as long as i get to wear those black pumps. 
but no never cross my legs , just not comfortable.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love men's shoes! I wish I could wear them but I think that would be crossing a line...But I do wear men's running shoes as I need the extra width that women's shoes can't offer.

I can see a shoe trade in your future if you wear 11's? Plus maybe a couple draft picks? Lol.


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

he needs to cross them but not so much! like have the ankle on his thigh area-- NOT all the way hanging down to the FLOOR! that is FEMM.


----------



## Karren (Apr 24, 2009)

Nothing wrong with femm!


----------



## caitlyn (Apr 24, 2009)

you're right! but persoanl preference i like manly manly manly men. hahaha!! buuuuut we won't talk about that.

okay-- i can't spell today-- personal preference

=]


----------



## Anthea (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I cross my legs in both genders and it does not hurt my boy bits. I see nothing wrong with it for a guy.


----------



## esha (Apr 25, 2009)

Ya it kinda bugs me actually.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 25, 2009)

No. Not at all. I do notice it, though, because I don't see it very often beyond my father and my son. Strangely, we live on the other side of the country from my father- who has always crossed his legs at the knee. He and my son have seen each other very little and, generally, years between visits (unfortunately), so it was very weird to notice that my son also has a habit of crossing his legs! The posturing is eerily familiar!

I think it's just refined looking, and don't really associate gender with it.


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

Lock your closet to make sure!! Sometimes I wish my mother had!! Lol.


----------



## bia910 (Apr 25, 2009)

i think it can come off as a little too feminine for my taste but it doesnt bother me. Justin's pose in the picture does look a little weird.....


----------



## Darla (Apr 25, 2009)

i don't really do this as i mentioned, but i was just thinking what a cultural thing this is. In the US some guy kisses another guy on each cheek and everyone is freaking out over this. In Europe this seems commonplace and no one seems like this is strange. I suppose there are places where guys do this and no one even notices.


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lock your closet to make sure!! Sometimes I wish my mother had!! Lol. When he was littler he was fascinated with my Betsy Johnson hobo! lol And he's tried on my heels a couple of times. Now, it's all aliens, monsters, and claws. lol
If your mother had locked the closet, you'd be stuck in slacks and polos for the rest of your life. Boring! Now you have twice the wardrobe options I do! I think it's rad.


----------



## Karren (Apr 25, 2009)

And twice the expense and twice the hastle.. Life would be soooo much simpler.. Not as pretty but simpler!


----------



## XOffendr (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And twice the expense and twice the hastle.. Life would be soooo much simpler.. Not as pretty but simpler!



That is a good point. The expense. Ouch.


----------



## krazykid90 (Apr 25, 2009)

I said it depends on the guy. It doesn't really 'bother' me, but sometimes it looks silly to me.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My husband does it, but he has skinny chicken legs so no squishy squashy happening there.
Every time he does it I just ask him when is his boyfriend getting here?...he uncrosses them pretty quickly.

I guess i don't mind it, but it depends on what they are doing with their upper bodies, if the overall pose is too girly then it bugs me.

that's funny that you ask him that


----------



## magosienne (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Darla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't really do this as i mentioned, but i was just thinking what a cultural thing this is. In the US some guy kisses another guy on each cheek and everyone is freaking out over this. In Europe this seems commonplace and no one seems like this is strange. I suppose there are places where guys do this and no one even notices. Kissing each other on the cheek is a form of greeting. Some people prefer 2 kisses, some 3 some 4 (this amuses me very much) and some prefer a manly (lol) shake of hands. One thing i've noticed is in "official" or business times, we shake hands. Kissing on the cheek seems more casual, like a sign of intimacy or friendship.
It doesn't bother me to see men crossing their legs, although sometimes i'd rather they didn't. Just a few days ago, i was taking the train with my mom and suddenly she says : socks are to be chosen according to the shoes or the pants' color. Then she has an expressive look towards our neighbour, who had really bright lemony socks (with prints !) clashing with its otherwise black costume.


----------



## GillT (Apr 25, 2009)

It has never occurred to me at all to make any kind of deal about guys crossing their legs. Why should it bother anyone? It doesn't matter. I know guys who do and guys who don't and I've never made any distinction between them.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe socially, it's not that common for a man to sit cross legged. But in the world of business it's perfectly acceptable. You're pretty much on point with that. The guys I've dated, never crossed their legs...however, when at work during a conference meeting or during an interview most men do. I can't help but look at their shoes either! Kinda makes me think of the cheesy line in my head "nice shoes...wanna f*ck?" lol, I'm evil. 
My guy friends, the majority being gay crosses their legs, so I think I'm used to it that I don't even think its remotely weird or an issue that needs to be addressed. Although I sometimes tend to ask "where did you get those shoes?" lol


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never really given any thought to this, so I'd have to say it doesnt bother me!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 25, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kissing each other on the cheek is a form of greeting. Some people prefer 2 kisses, some 3 some 4 (this amuses me very much) and some prefer a manly (lol) shake of hands. One thing i've noticed is in "official" or business times, we shake hands. Kissing on the cheek seems more casual, like a sign of intimacy or friendship. 
Thats true, Men in my family do the 2 kisses to both male and female but husbands side the men do 3 minimum kisses to the men only LOL (unless its a family member) , I still laugh at my wedding video when you see the macho men in my family freak out about the extra kisses hehehe...(sorry getting off track here)


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2009)

Ewww... men kissing men!! lol Are they leg crossers?


----------



## Ozee (Apr 26, 2009)

LOL welllllllllll.....actually lol Yes...the older they are the more i see them crossing the legs.


----------



## Aniger86 (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *XOffendr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's just refined looking, and don't really associate gender with it.

Agreed. I think it actually makes a man more refined looking.


----------



## Darla (Apr 26, 2009)

BTW and from the NY Times Health section about crossing your legs and vericose veins

*The Claim: Crossing Your Legs Causes Varicose Veins*

* By ANAHAD O'CONNOR *






Published: April 12, 2005




HE FACTS It's not often that an old wives' tale inspires a national movement. But in 1999, a company that makes dietary supplements started a campaign - the "Great American Cross-Out" - to stop women from crossing their legs for a day, saying the practice contributes to poor circulation and the development of varicose veins.






A noble effort, perhaps, with one small problem: more than 12 large studies that have looked at the risk factors for varicose veins have not found leg-crossing to be one of them.

About half of all women and 15 percent of men over 50 develop the swollen and unsightly blood vessels that characterize the condition, caused by blood pooling in the legs.

A study of 3,822 adults in the United States, published in 1988, found that for men, the strongest risk factors were smoking and low levels of physical activity. For women, a lack of exercise, high blood pressure and obesity were linked to the condition.

Standing or engaging in sedentary activities for more than eight hours a day increased the risk as well - a finding that has been borne out in European studies of people whose jobs require them to be on their feet, like nurses. Other studies have pointed to pregnancy as another major contributor.

But perhaps the easiest way to determine your risk is to consult your family tree - more than 80 percent of people with varicose veins have at least one parent with them.

THE BOTTOM LINE There is no evidence that crossing your legs heightens the risk of varicose veins.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 26, 2009)

if guys sit with their legs crossed....that means they are super ****ing gay!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if guys sit with their legs crossed....that means they are super ****ing gay! I disagree.


----------



## Karren (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if guys sit with their legs crossed....that means they are super ****ing gay! Another statement like that and I will kick your insensative ass of this forum so fast.....


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 26, 2009)

I've got bigger things to worry about than whether a man crosses his legs or not, lol.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Apr 26, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Another statement like that and I will kick your insensative ass of this forum so fast..... whatever dude,this forum sucks anyways all you people just complain like all the time!





and learn how to spell please,it helps everyone.

xoxox


----------



## Fataliya (Apr 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever dude,this forum sucks anyways all you people just complain like all the time!




and learn how to spell please,it helps everyone.

xoxox

Hmmm..
So what research have you done, to establish that men that sit with their legs crossed are "super" gay?

If they only cross their ankles, does that mean they're only "mildly" gay? What exactly is super gay, anyhow?

Oh wait, I get it. You're just an immature twit who enjoys suffering from verbal diarrhea. My bad.

(If this forum sucks so bad, why are you still here?)

And Karen may not spell everything correctly, but at least she's not an *******.


----------



## ClassicFilmBabe (Apr 29, 2009)

If they can pull it off without looking uncomfortable then it's ok.


----------

